# After partial thyroidectomy.



## jaebaby724 (May 8, 2016)

Hi! I´m a 16-year-old female.
I am newly diagnosed Hashimoto´s patient and I had the left side of my thyroid removed due to a goiter. I ended up aspirating on the table and giving myself aspiration pneumonia. It has been two months since I´ve had the surgery and I still feel just as miserable. I´ve been having chills, hot and cold flashes, severe diarrhea, muscle cramps, I ache all the time, my nails have broken off, my hair is falling out, my entire body just feels weak and I can´t get enough sleep. I´m sleeping more than 20 hours a day and I can´t stop being tired. The only things that showed up on my blood work was that I was severely anemic and I have a vitamin D deficiency. I don´t understand what is going on with me and I´m scared. I´m the only one in my family that has thyroid problems and I don´t seem to be getting better.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Are you currently taking thyroid hormone medication?

Do you have any labs with ranges you can share?


----------



## jaebaby724 (May 8, 2016)

No, I´m not currently on medication and I´m having a hell of a time actually getting numbers. My doctor just tells me that I'm ¨within normal range¨.


----------



## jaebaby724 (May 8, 2016)

I´m the only one in my family with this problem and it´s a giant ball of confusion.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Alot of people who have a partial thyroid may require additional thyroid hormone supplement.

The best tests to confirm thyroid function are the Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests.



> The only things that showed up on my blood work was that I was severely anemic and I have a vitamin D deficiency.


Both of these items can cause alot of hypo like symptoms. Please note when in your cycle the labs were took as often Ferritin levels drop once a monthly cycle has occurred.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

What lovkln said. I was a pretty strong 16 year old but that might not change how adults treat you re medical issues. If possible you might want to leverage your parents. Both you and they are entitled to your numbers and title to hard copies of all your labs. It would be super helpful to help you out.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you in the US? If so, mention HIPPA - it gives you legal rights entitling you to ALL your medical records.


----------



## jaebaby724 (May 8, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> Are you in the US? If so, mention HIPPA - it gives you legal rights entitling you to ALL your medical records.


Thank you for this! I had no idea about this. I am in the USA and it´s a matter of if my divorced parents can stop fighting over ¨who made me sick¨. My parents are children and my doctor doesn´t take me serious because of my age. My doctor just asks me if I'm pregnant or on drugs and takes a finger prick. I´m going to call Monday and bother someone until I get some sort of results. I am so tired of being so sick all the time and not having answers.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that about your parents.

Believe it or not - you can order your own labs if they will not supply you or if you do not want to wait. I'm not sure if a minor could order - it would be worth a try.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/220

These are the most important to tell where your thyroid levels are.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

What is a solid goiter ?????

You have rights concerning your health even though you are 16.


----------



## HediRox (May 8, 2016)

I do know that some labs have results online like Quest and LabCorp, after signing up and proving your identity of course. Even pap results.


----------

